# Baby Muscadines



## Ernest T Bass (Jun 3, 2012)

These are the vines in my yard. They are about 4 or 5 years old. They don't get much Sun, only 5 or 6 hours a day. I have some more behind the house that get no direct Sun, but the woods are full of muscadines that don't produce anything. The Lady at Ison's told me that they are probably all females, so I have planted some "Store Bought" males, hoping to get the wild one to produce. Should know if she was right in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Julie (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice looking vines, Bud. Do you think you will have enough grapes this year for a batch of wine?


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope I do, I got about a half gallon last year
Semper Fi


----------



## toddrod (Jun 4, 2012)

What are the buckets near each vine for?


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jun 4, 2012)

The buckets are my "red neck" irrigation system. I have a 1/8 inch hole drilled on the side at the bottom. Its faster than watering them with a hose and the water comes out of the bucket slow enuf so it all soaks in near the vine.
Semper Fi


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 6, 2012)

Those look great!!!! Mine look very similar. My little clusters are bursting with little blooms. I believe I saw one of the clusters swelling today. I believe they are set for production!!


----------

